

Nokia CEO's Burning Platform memo - spatten
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/02/09/full-text-nokia-ceo-stephen-elops-burning-platform-memo/

======
pedalpete
Why is this article from 2011 being re-hashed multiple times on HN today?

